# Washer box venting



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

a service plumber needs some code help I have a customer that wants to convert a 1 st floor bedroom into a laundry will need to mount a lt box to plaster wall then drill thru floor for water and drain only 2" PVC in area also want a kitchen sink next to washer how can I vent the two 
Studor vents or pipe it as a island vent? I'm not sure if you can put a studor on drain stand off a washer box any help would be greatly appreciate my code book is about 10 years old time for a new one in wis they change it every other day


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't comment on Wisconsin codes. But here in FL a washing machine has to drain into a 2" standpipe that then drains into a 3" stack. 


And regarding the AAV, FL has a love-affair with those things....so Studor vents (as I call them) are code-approved all over this state.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Legally to studor it in Wisconsin the drain has to be 3". You could dump into a laundry tray served by either 1 1/2 or 2" and be good to go. I think they want the 3" for sudsing issues and frankly to discourage people from studor venting acw's.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

the 2" below floor from the box runs about 6 ft were it ties into 4" horizontal cast drain line should also say this house is in the country no permits no inspections but would still like to do it as close to code as possible


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I recommend buying a code book. Do it by your code and don't worry about it.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually the section about venting acw with studors was only in a memo sent out from the product approvals people. I know for a fact that most of the plumbers and many of the inspectors neither now of it or if they do they do not enforce it. Just crack in a 4x3 wye and have it done with.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> Actually the section about venting acw with studors was only in a memo sent out from the product approvals people. I know for a fact that most of the plumbers and many of the inspectors neither now of it or if they do they do not enforce it. *Just crack in a 4x3 wye and have it done with.*


 






Agreed. Run a new 3" from the existing 4" C.I. Then stub up with 3" and install a 3"x2" san tee for the laundry. Cust. has cast iron under floor, so the home may be old (roots down stream, scale and buildup in the main line). If cust. does a load of wash with a 2" line and notices any backing up, they will be calling you right up. Avoid that. Do yourself a favor and install a 3" line for that laundry.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> Actually the section about venting acw with studors was only in a memo sent out from the product approvals people. I know for a fact that most of the plumbers and many of the inspectors neither now of it or if they do they do not enforce it. Just crack in a 4x3 wye and have it done with.


Is that memo available online? I would like to read that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Its at the bottom of the page, 3" minimum below point of vent

http://dsps.wi.gov/sb/docs/sb-ppalopp/20100340.pdf


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks I'll give it a search on there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

You can do a vertical wet vent for the kit sink and washer box, then rn a vent into the attic and tie into the vent system. You also could rn the vent out of a side wall as long as you meet the reqirements for bein away from a window. I say if your are going to do it, do it right the first time.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks for all the replys it's a two story house so I prolly won't be able to vent it like normal way the ho is cheap they think 800 is to much I don't like to work for free I think it is sad ho wants cheap work done then when it doesn't work they blame you


----------

